#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Project on Bluetooth Speakers

## gbalag

HI FRIENDS....., I WANT TO DO A PROJECT ON "BLUETOOTH SPEAKER" WHICH REDUCE WIRES IN CONNECTION BETWEEN PCs AND SPEAKERS. AND WE CAN ALSO TAKE THE SYSTEM OR LAPs ANYWHERE IN THE ROOM . IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY SUGGESTION PLEASE GIVE ME.





  Similar Threads: How the bluetooth works? Project on bluetooth application-to automatically control car speed by sensors voice transmission on lan using bluetooth seminar Interfacing Bluetooth module with ATmega16 Presentation on Bluetooth

----------

